# Question about lighting for 90G tank



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i have a 90G planted tank with t5ho 220w.i want to add a 130w Power Compact Light,is it too much for a 90G?and these are 2 different type of light.is it fine to put it together?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With the T5's, if they have individual reflectors for the bulbs, you have the equivalent of about 3 watts per gallon - high light intensity. Adding another 130 watts, or 1.4 watts per gallon would raise the light level to the stage where you would be devoting your whole life just to pruning and fighting algae. But, mixing the two types of light isn't a problem. If you have the light hanging above the tank, say a foot above the water, it is probably alright.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a similar setup to what you are suggesting on my 90 gallon. So far, it works well, but I just added the T5 a couple of weeks ago, so the jury is still out. I went the opposite way you are planning. I had 220 watts of CF (4x Bright kits from AHSupply) but it was not enough light to get to the bottom of the tank. I added a T5 54 watt HO from Sun Blaze a couple of weeks ago and this allowed me to move the two rows of lighting I had before closer to each other. That made a huge difference. The problem before seemed that the rows of lighting were not covering the entire top of the tank well enough to get light directly into the water. Now, I am getting pearling much deeper down in the tank. I am also able to get some plants to grow in the foreground on the bottom where that was not possible before. I am considering getting one more T5 just to fill a bit more space in the top. Each of the bulbs in my setup has its own reflector and I think this makes a difference. Anyway, that's my experience. Best of luck,

TB


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

ilike t5 more than pc.do you know where can i get a 2x55w t5 lighting?they all coem in 4x55.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.petsr4u.com/proddetail.asp?prod=A3900

I think you can find this one at petsmart and lfs also.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for helps.i plan to get a 2x5 t5.the 4x55w only has 1 reflector.


----------

